# John Deere center opens.



## Hoodoo Valley

John Deere Centre Opens 
Wednesday, 01 September 2010 10:11 
John Deere has officially opened its European Technology and Innovation Centre (ETIC) in Kaiserslautern, Germany.

It will help develop technologies for the firm’s customers throughout Europe, Northern Africa and the Middle East.

“John Deere invests approximately four per cent of its equipment sales revenue into research and development – around $4.5m every working day,” said agricultural & turf division president Mark von Pentz at the ETIC opening.

The centre currently accommodates around 90 engineers, computer experts, technicians and administrative personnel. Their main focus will be on the development of intelligent solutions, the integration of electronics into tractors and harvesting equipment, and on related technologies that help to automate machine operation, reduce operator fatigue and increase machine productivity in the field. Staff numbers will gradually increase over the next few years to around 200 employees.


----------



## rsmith335

I hope they can figure out how to put a whole bunch of computers in tractors just like our trucks and cars.


----------



## tractorguy3

To bad they aren't leaving those jobs in the U.S., but I guess they have to go where the business is.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

rsmith335 said:


> I hope they can figure out how to put a whole bunch of computers in tractors just like our trucks and cars.


Then stop putting in oil dipsticks and weld them hoods shut!


----------



## FordPuller9000

rsmith335 said:


> I hope they can figure out how to put a whole bunch of computers in tractors just like our trucks and cars.


The new John Deeres are already full of computers. I think the only ones that are totaly mechanical anymore are the economy line they sell.


----------



## rsmith335

FordPuller9000 said:


> The new John Deeres are already full of computers. I think the only ones that are totaly mechanical anymore are the economy line they sell.


That's why I love my 51 8N Ford, even I can fix it.


----------

